# Rtd:weehoooh



## banelord (Jan 9, 2010)

http://picturewars.freeforums.org/roll-to-dodge-this-shit-s-going-down-t282.html

Read the thread,all rules apply.I'll give you a setting as soon as we have 6 people.

Players::grin:

No godmodding(eg.Changing the plot), But ridiculous post are acceptable(eg.Tentacle rape the zombies).Mutations are perfectly acceptable.PLOT COMING SOON.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe rather thank linking to somewhere else you can take the time to actually explain what the hell this is here?


What is this supposed to be anyway? Someone's home made roleplay game? Is there some sort of plot or story? Are there any limitations on characters your looking for? Can I be a nigh unstoppable, ultra plot armour protected, demi god while everyone else is a redshirt?


----------

